
13 Paid and Free Slack Alternatives, Some Better Than Slack - JackPoach
http://blog.capterra.com/the-top-13-slack-alternatives/
======
lokedhs
At the risk of being accused of blowing one's own horn, we have an open source
project which implements a Slack-like platform. It's been in production for
well over a year for us and has worked quite well.

We implemented it when we realised that there were no such products available
that was open source and self-hosted. Another neat feature (in my opinion, of
course) is that it's implemented in Lisp, which makes it much more fun to
develop for.

Github repository:
[https://github.com/cicakhq/potato](https://github.com/cicakhq/potato)

Demo server:
[https://potato.dhsdevelopments.com/](https://potato.dhsdevelopments.com/)

------
sofaofthedamned
Where's Mattermost in this?

------
VelNZ
How about a good old fashioned IRC server?

------
JackPoach
Bitrix24 is the best one on the list

